# How much is too much?



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've read so many posts on here about over exercising puppies, so I've been extra careful with my pup. He's now 14 weeks old and he gets a half hour off leash walk in the morning, and then a ten minute on leash walk at night, with bouts of fetch and playing throughout the day, but those are all initiated by him. 

Anyway, my husband, son, and I are going to be taking a day trip to Venice either this weekend or next, and I was wondering if it'd be too much walking for our pup. It's about 4 hours of walking, with a break at the halfway mark when we reach San Marco's square. If it's too much, I'll leave him home, but I just hate leaving him here alone!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think your doing fine with the exercising - that sounds just about right.

My vet recommended 10 minutes for every month of age - at one given walk. But you can do that several times a day.

I would think 4 hours walking would be too much at his age. Also puppies sleep quite a bit in between their walks, so I would be inclined to leave him at home this time.

It sounds lovely - are we talking Venice, Italy??? I'll come instead of your puppy(I am very good on the lead) - Venice is on my to do list, so I hope you have a great walk. Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I think we'll leave him home, I didn't even think about his naps! I'd have to carry the poor puppy back!! We live about an hour north of Venice, in Pordenone, Italy =) We'll probably take him when he's older! I'll post some pictures, though, Venice is wonderful this time of year. The Italians really love their Christmas decorations!!!


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Flint, are you talking Pordenone/Cordenon? Near the NATO base?

If so, I stayed with an AF family there for a week or two when I backpacked through Italy. What a lovely place, Pordenone! I was there for a yearly festival with girls riding in carts that men ran with- awesome Saturday markets as well! I went to Venice, Trieste, lots of places near there and up into the Alps not far away.

Oh, how I miss it!

If not, then disregard this message and know that I loved Venice, but wouldn't love it with a 14 week V!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Two 2 hour strolls won't hurt him. As long as the pace is varied, which I imagine it might be if you're sight seeing.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ryker, yup! It's Pordenone!! =)


----------

